# openvpn and create ovpn

## rout3rx

Hi everyones,

i have some problems with creating and configuring openvpn on gentoo,

i create a openvpn.conf and start it in /etc/init.d after start, it created a new tap/tun interface in ifconfig command.

now how can i create a file as client.ovpn for clients to connect to gentoo?

thanks

----------

## user

Hi,

you want a server/client config separation, right?

On client side, duplicate normal openvpn init.d script like:

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/openvpn /etc/init.d/openvpn.client
```

This symlinked init.d script will use /etc/openvpn/client.conf for now, because suffix client is automatic extracted from filename.

----------

## depontius

I suspect the real question here is about connnecting a non-Linux / non-Gentoo client, which I had to do recently when I got an Android phone.

It was a bit of a pain.  I once found directions for creating a "monolithic" .ovpn file, which included certs and everything, then lost the link.  My other problem was that when "adding a connection" (or whatever it was called) OpenVPN wanted to look in a certain directory for the.ovpn file, but was looking elsewhere for the certs and such.

I put "vpnName.ovpn" in "/sdcard/Downloads", then put the rest of the files, certs, etc. in "/sdcard".  Then when I went to add a connection, it was looking in "/sdcard/Downloads" for an ovpn file, and found it.  As it imported the ovpn file it was looking in "/sdcard" for certs and stuff, and found them, too.  The big question is if it copied those things to its own space, and now I can delete them from "/sdcard", or is it just pointing to them and I need to keep them there.

----------

